# Hi all , my pegion pics



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all

This is my one and only single pair pegion,.
I brought it from a pet shop ,..
but i didn't get any details about the breed name and all ,..
It look beautiful so i brought it ,..
please adivise me if u guys know something about it.

Last month it layed one pair of eggs but its not hatched after 20 days

This week it lay fresh eggs again ,..


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have no idea what breed they are. They sure are pretty though. One of our resident experts will be along sometime to tell you the breed.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, your birds are very pretty...maybe their new eggs will be fertile.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they look like a mookie....no that is not a joke. google mookie pigeon and yu will see them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely birds!!

Check after five days of incubation and see if they are fertile.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They do look similar to Mookies*

But I think they are more like a Syrian or Serbian breed and just which one, I don't know. Time for some research.

Where were they purchased? What country?

Bill


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> But I think they are more like a Syrian or Serbian breed and just which one, I don't know. Time for some research.
> 
> Where were they purchased? What country?
> 
> Bill


India, I think.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They are absolutely gorgeous! I think they are both females.


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*thanks for ur reply*

I am from india ,.
Both are females?

I thought the fatty one is female and the lean one is male

Some mannerism of my lean birds like its sound resemble like male 

They will always inside my nest for whole days
Rarely i will release them out for one or twice weekend ,..

Moreover , currently male only incubating all the time ,..
I am rarely seeing female sitting on the eggs ,..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kannan1984 said:


> Moreover , currently male only incubating all the time ,.. I am rarely seeing female sitting on the eggs ,..


That's because the male sits the nest during the day and the female at night .. you are just not seeing them change shifts.

Terry


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Hi*

Oneday i have noticed at night time using torch ,..
I saw only my male sitting on their eggs ,..


----------

